# Cirque de Samhain (Video) 2012



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Even Hurricane Sandy couldn't stop the carnival from coming to town.

Welcome to Cirque de Samhain. The ghostly carnival has arrived in town just in time for Halloween. See the wonders of the Sideshow! Sample our delicious array of treats! Or play the odds on a game of chance in the Midway!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to see another NJ Carnival was summoned for Halloween despite Sandy! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The shallow water diving board is a hoot. Did any ToTs want to try it?


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

No, RoxyBlue. They were all too busy staring at the fortune teller and trying to figure out how to play the games. I had to tone down the actual sound design on Monday night, so you couldn't even hear the music until you entered the Midway. I hid the speaker in the sleeve of the one carnival barker and no one figured out where it was.


----------

